

Automating Your Way out of the Dark Ages With (And Without) PhoneGap Build - helloburin
http://blog.helloburin.com/post/47533914638/automating-your-way-out-of-the-dark-ages-our

======
thetrumanshow
Thanks for pointing out github.com/mattt/shenzhen. Very cool/useful.

~~~
helloburin
mattt has a ton of useful gems that interact with Apple's products.
<https://github.com/mattt/cupertino> is another one that interacts with the
Apple Dev Center

